# My egg-eating snake :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Just wanted to share one of many reasons why my username is what it is 

My 2nd favorite pet snake, _Oligodon ancorus_, that i named Genghis.

Having his momentary sunbath (they rarely if not never bask, so it was absolutely unnecessary lol)



















Having his weekly favorite dish, raw egg yolks 










In case your wondering, despite his small size and the thick calluses on your hand, they can inflict a very nasty bite due to their specialized teeth used to slit open eggshells


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

He is beautiful!! Will he bite out of aggression or more out of hunger?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Neither. It rarely bites unless it is in pre-shed and you pick it up carelessly.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the like jimmayanne


----------

